# Anyone looking pheasant



## Reel Mn (Jun 28, 2007)

I highly recomend Bullseye Pheasant. Was down there this morning and gotta say had a blast, crapy rain, but the dog hunted her hiny off and put up 9 pheasant and 8 quail!!! Thanks to Matt Peters for a great time will see you hopefully in november.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

A few guys from work and myself hunt there twice a year. I totally agree with you. Matt and his family run a great Pheasant Preserve. Everytime we have gone out with him his dogs have put up every bird we paid for and more. So you get a shot at every bird. I highly recommend you get the lunch they provide(extra cost) after your hunt. His kids clean the birds really well and fast. If you get a chance to hunt a preserve I highly recommend you visit the BULLSEYE PHEASANT PRESERVE. It is located in New Philidelphia,Ohio.

Jim Jones


----------



## Slawterr (Aug 18, 2009)

Has anyone been out to Buckeye Pheasant Hunting in New Lebanon? I came across their website and was curious if it was worth it or not.


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

I don't care for Buckeye, try Mullberry on state route 725 its much bigger lots of cover and cheaper and Tony is a great guy you will love hunting there.

http://www.mulberrypheasantry.com/


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Well I took my 3 sons out to Bullseye last Friday, we did a 15 bird hunt, ended up with 12 pheasants and what a blast, I agree with everyones comments, this is the first time I have been pheasant hunting, and I cannot wait until the next time. They are definely a quality preserve, and I would recommend to everyone.


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

I want to add that Bullseye is a great place. 

My father-in-law and I went down there this weekend not knowing what to expect... had a BLAST.

We bought 5 pheasants, 5 chuckar and 5 quail. We ended up getting 4 pheasant, 3 chuckar and 3 quail. Brock was our guide with is Visla... great guy and AWSOME dog.

I hightly recommend this place, and I will be going back.

Like it was said above - get the lunch - the pheasant pot pie and baked apples were to die for!


----------

